# im new!



## NeeferBlah (Nov 13, 2005)

hey, im new here! my name is jenn, im 19 years old.. i have 4 cats, 1 dog, and a two year old daughter!  
here are pictures of my lovelies:









callie (2yrs)









puma(5mths)









bob(1yr)









kimmie(5mths)









meatball(3yrs)









my daughter


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Jenn. You have a nice lil family there, thanks for the pictures


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome 8) 

I love the way you set out your pic's, It made me LOL!!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to catforum.com I'm HEYHWA pleased to meet you ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!! Thanks for posting the great pictures. I especially like Bob, what an adorable face.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great looking family! Your little girl is a doll baby--so sweet. Welcome to all of you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to you and your beautiful family!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix girl Freesia


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. You look like you have your hands full! Loved your pictures. Your daughter is adorable.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wlcome, Jenn!! Bob looks just like my Tucker who I had in college. He appears to have Turkish Van markings. I love Turkish Vans!! Does Bob like water?


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

what lovely babies you have, 4 and 2 legged! Meatball haha, thats a great name :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Wonderful looking family! You forgot one pic though...............of you :wink: 

Dan


----------

